

Vivaldi Browser Now Features Improved Support for Large Screens, Mouse Gestures - tobiikern
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/27/vivaldi-browser-now-features-improved-support-for-large-screens-mouse-gestures-and-more/

======
V-2
I don't use it, and I won't use it for a very simple, trivial even, yet
important usability related reason: there is a gap left between the tabs bar
and the top edge of the screen, which is inconvenient for switching tabs.

For UI designers, if they ever wondered why Firefox or Chrome don't have this
gap - old but gold:
[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/uibook/chapters/fog0000000063....](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/uibook/chapters/fog0000000063.html)

~~~
kagamine
Magnificent link, thanks. On the Apple subreddits there are occasional
discussions about moving from WIn to OS X in which this issue of the static
menu bar on OS X comes up. I have always preferred the OS X way, but could
never explain why.

Additionally, does anyone know of *nix (preferably Linux) DE that does it the
OS X way?

~~~
oblio
Ubuntu/Unity?

~~~
kagamine
Unity has never done it for me, and on my hardware it has not performed as
well as I would like.

edit: a google search of unity doesn't show it with a menu bar for file, edit
etc anchored top the top of the screen like OS X, those menus are still in the
application window.

I'm an Enlightenment user when not at work, so maybe I need to create a E19
fork (I wouldn't know where to start).

~~~
ponyous
When did you last time try Unity - it has improved a lot since first versions?
I bought MBP few months ago and I find myself a lot less productive with OSX
than with Ubuntu+Unity.

About your edit. Are you sure? They are not in application window for me.

~~~
cbaleanu
Not sure it has improved as far as the UI look goes. That ugly oversized left
bar is hideous, as are all the badly low res gifs they seem to be using for
icons. Look at osx or windows which have been doing crisp looking icons for a
while. I could not bear to use ubuntu, have tried, went back to osx + windows
7.

~~~
BFay
You actually can customize the size of the dock, and have it set up to
hide/show based on mouse position or keyboard shortcuts. There's a lot of
options if you install "unity-tweak-tool"

There are also some nice alternative icon sets, like the Numix icons. Overall,
I really like Unity now compared to when I first tried it a few years ago, and
I'd rather use it than Windows 7 or 8. But it probably does need a couple of
tweaks to fit your needs.

------
Osiris
Vivaldi is being built by former Opera developers, so you'll notice a lot of
similarities like mouse gestures and the sidebar on the left (with a promised
Mail client coming also). I'm actually surprised that the "new" Opera hasn't
tried to build in many of the features that made the "old" Opera (12.x) so
popular among its small fan base.

------
fredoralive
Vivaldi manages to be much more Opera-ish than the current Opera, but for me
it's currently at the "missing that one feature" state. I would go from my
current Firefox with 20 gazillon extensions bolted on setup to Vivaldi despite
that latter's current flaws (ugly as sin, no customisable toolbars etc) if
only it had the "Click on tab to minimise" checkbox. I live in hope...

------
whoopdedo
Nice shout-out to HN there.

The lack of Android lowers my interest in Vivaldi. If it hasn't happen
already, I predict soon mobile will account for the majority of web traffic.
It's also a platform that still has a lot of room for new ideas. Most features
for desktop browsers I think have already been explored.

~~~
Already__Taken
We still just render pages into rectangles for one. Why can't I make an 'L'
shape around my console for the tutorial I'm copying. Responsive design isn't
done till I can do that.

~~~
kagamine
While we are on the subject, can sites that include code samples not put them
in those frames/boxes with the scroll bar?

I realize that line shifts ruin the copy/paste experience but maybe just make
your page wider than 450px on the main content.

And don't get me started on vertical scrolling on the same, why are you (yes,
you!) making me scroll the little box vertically? Are you running out of web-
page paper?

Ironic that so many tech bloggers have poor presentation of information on the
web.

------
kagamine
I tried Vivaldi on OS X last week and I have to say I was quite impressed. It
had a Midori/Linux feel to it which I liked (and it didn't crash). I'm going
to continue using it and see if it makes it further than that one computer.

------
BFay
The most exciting thing I noticed playing around with the tech demo is that in
the developer javascript console, Ctrl+U clears the line and Ctrl+L clears the
screen (just like in a bash terminal).

The developer console is actually stripped straight out of Chrome, so I
probably shouldn't be so excited about that...

It is a nice looking browser, too.

~~~
klibertp
> just like in a...

...any readline enabled CLI program (ie. mysql client, python shell and most
other REPLs - and even if your program doesn't support readline directly you
can rlwrap it to get those features for free).

